# where do you workout?



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 4, 2005)

just wondering. I go to ballys, it sucks but theres nothing better around me.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm going to a privately owned gym (a friend of mine) have done a couple years with Gold's too.  Had to do Gold's today b/c my gym was closed.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 4, 2005)

YMCA for the kids to have something to do also


----------



## tee (Jul 4, 2005)

24 Hour Fitness


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 4, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> 24 Hour Fitness



That's only because you got a really good deal on it lucky bastard


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 4, 2005)

Power House Gym, open 24/7!


----------



## KILLA (Jul 4, 2005)

24hr fitness. Has a great kids area. Like McDonalds playland times 10. My wife comes and gets me when she is done working out.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 4, 2005)

I Dont Workout. I Just Do Steroids and Sit On My Fat Ass


----------



## tee (Jul 4, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> I Dont Workout. I Just Do Steroids and Sit On My Fat Ass



 :jump:


----------



## tee (Jul 4, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Power House Gym, open 24/7!


SHit, a Powerhoue gym thats 24/7??? Must be nice!


----------



## tee (Jul 4, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> That's only because you got a really good deal on it lucky bastard


Ya, Im not complaining


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 4, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> I Dont Workout. I Just Do Steroids and Sit On My Fat Ass



I thought that's how all steroids worked


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 23, 2005)

im 24 hr fitness as well. but there is also this place called metroflex up in dfw area.  24hr has many hot girls.


----------



## cawb (Jul 23, 2005)

X-TREM FITNESS but i think i might find somewhere else to go they close to early. i mean i dont get off work sometimes till 7 pm and some nights the gym closes by 8pm :wtf:  it takes me 20 min to get there from work :thumbsdow


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 23, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> X-TREM FITNESS but i think i might find somewhere else to go they close to early. i mean i dont get off work sometimes till 7 pm and some nights the gym closes by 8pm :wtf:  it takes me 20 min to get there from work :thumbsdow




my gym closes at 6 on weekends, that really sucks


----------



## tordon (Aug 1, 2005)

out of bounds fitness...have to go 100km to get there but its got all a guy needs including eye candy.....when i cant make it there well i have to use my home gym.....but we all know how they suck.... :sniper:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 1, 2005)

pure fitness closes early on weekends though.. 24 hours every other day


----------

